# Opinions on Sno-Way?



## speedshifter

I'm not new to snow plowing, but this will be my first time purchasing one for my truck. I've used/installed Western Ultramount II's and Boss plows. I'm looking to by a Sno-Way 29-series by recommendation from a fellow Cummins owner. He currently has the Blizzard Power plow on his truck and says its entirely too heavy for his truck. He said he wants to eventually sell his blizzard and buy a Sno-Way because of their light weight and down pressure system. I've done the research and I'm liking the Sno-way against its competitors.

I'll be using the plow to do my long driveway and a few driveways for friends/family to help pay for the plow. 

Since there isn't a sno-way forum on here, I hope I'm asking in the right place. What is the general opinion of sno-way plows? Do you guys like them? 

Please lets not turn this into a pissing match about whos plow is better.

Thanks!


----------



## theguynextdoor

Don't do it. I had a 29 series on my 2000 F250. The plow was the biggest piece of **** ever. They've changed since then, but I would never buy a Sno-way again. Your truck can handle a blizzard, boss, western just fine. Personally I would never buy anything but Boss or Western. I think the Sno-way is underbuilt, poorly designed, and I had nothing but problems with it. There's a reason most trucks have other brand plows hanging on the front.


----------



## festerw

I've had 2, granted not 29 series but an older 18 series and currently an MT series. Never had a problem with either both were used and both were more reliable than the Meyer and Western Unimount that I previously had.

Bottom line is plows are like everything else some will have problems some won't.


----------



## bhmjwp

Sno way makes great plows! Sometimes they have gotten smarter than the operators and it becomes a conflict. With all the electronics on the plows and lighting anymore its not a simple piece of equipment. But I would guarantee you there won't be a problem you have that you can not find the solution on here.


----------



## theguynextdoor

It will get the job done; however, I felt mine was inferior to a western. Also, the down pressure didn't seen to make a difference.


----------



## basher

theguynextdoor;1424974 said:


> Also, the down pressure didn't seen to make a difference.


Something had to be wrong


----------



## theguynextdoor

The DP did work. You could see the plow push down when the DP was engaged but I don't think it scraped any better than a plow without down pressure.

Just my opinion.


----------



## speedshifter

The features I like about the sno-way are:

- Lighter weight than other plows for less wear on my freshly rebuilt front suspension
- EIS lighting system, less relays/control boxes to go bad
- Down pressure
- Wireless controller, no wires in the cab!

last, but not least... financing @ 3.75% for 60 months! I don't have the cash to drop on a new plow, but I can do payments no problem. I haven't seen any other company offering financing that good.

What kind of issues would make the sno-way less reliable than the other plows out there?

The other big plows around here are Western and BOSS. I'm just starting to see Blizzard plows around here, yet there aren't many dealers around here.

I've heard Westerns are overpriced and I'm not a fan with the mounting system. Its nice that the mount receivers are removable in the off-season for a factory appearance. I feel there is alot of slop in western plows during use as well due to lift chains and multiple mounting parts.

I like plowing with a BOSS plow, they are responsive and do a good job. However, I've yet to come across a BOSS plow that the mounting switch actually works! I work at a Chevy dealer and we have a brand new '12 2500 that had a BOSS plow put on it. After one mounting, the mounting switch is now inop. BOSS plows also have one hell of a bracket hanging down that gets in the way when not in use.

No experience with Blizzard plows, but they are crazy heavy. Plus I don't have any Blizzard dealers near me.

Also, are Western, Blizzard, and Fisher all owned by the same company? Their websites all look the same.


----------



## theguynextdoor

Western, fisher, and blizzard are all owned by Douglas Dynamics. If the snow way works for you an you have good dealer support go for it.


----------



## speedshifter

Okay so after more research, it appears that the sno-way vehicle bracket is just as bulky as a BOSS brakcket.

Also the sno-way plows are lighter, but not by much. The Blizzard plows are heavy, but not crazy heavy like i said for a straight blade.

Didn't see an "edit" button for me to edit my previous post anywhere, so I just wanted to be accurate.


----------



## BruceLyon

*My Snoway Rocks*

Hey Matt, I have a 2007 Ram 1500 Hemi Quad Cab...Just put a Snoway 26hd on it...It rocks. Bought it for all the reasons you sighted...and the lighter weight, with additional scraping power with DP was MORE important to me cuz mine's a half ton truck. Not only does the DP really help with backblading, but it lifts the front of my truck up plenty when applied...it WORKS. "Basher" in DE, on this forum will every answer, and probably every part you'll need for Snoway....I reccomend it highly....you will also have the option of mounting wings on yours.


----------



## lilpusher

Have several sno-ways and 1 boss 9-2 Vxt. I love them all. The 29r is by far the best snoway plow I've had but unfortunately old man winter took a vacation this year and havent been able to try it out in heavy snow. The only problems I've had were either operator error or abuse but a buddy of mine had to have his pump replaced after one season on a 29, (under warranty). I am partial to direct drive plows. Dealer support and warranty are why I buy what I do. And basher is a snoway guru who is very helpful to plowsite users


----------



## UglyTruck

I will never buy another snoway. if you want to know why search my old posts (from the year I joined Plowsite) There is no sno-way fourm here because Sno-way had it pulled because it turned into the "Bash-Snoway" forum when they had serious problems with the release of their newest line of plows. I will say that the mounts are bulkier than Boss, and that the downpressure does work IF the plow is set up properly. Dealer support is the key. i firmly believe that if Basher was my local dealer my issues would have been resolved and I would be a happy Sno-way customer, but it drug on too long and was never resolved. 
Basher is a great sno-way resource here on plowsite and does not get enough credit. 

as far as your buddies CTD not handling the powerplow...thats crap. you may need to upgrade the springs and you definitely need to add ballast, but these trucks have no problem with the weight up front. 

and yes, Fisher, Western are the same plow in different colors and the parent company of both, bought Blizzard. 

Good luck.


----------



## joshg

I bought a used truck with a used snoway on it. It has been reliable and durable so far for me. Its a 32 or 29 I think...8ft with DP. I don't plow that much, probably similar to what you described.


----------



## Earthscapes

Junk had 1 & the parts are EXPENSIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seville009

In 2003, I put a Snoway on my 1999 Expedition. Had no problems with the plow that I can recall.

I did not like the fact that it was a full trip plow because any heavy wet snow over 4-5" would make the blade constantly trip.

I got rid of the Expedition in 2006 and got an F350 with a Western MVP, mainly because I wanted a V plow and also because the Western is a trip edge (instead of a full trip).

My advice would be to go for a V plow if you can afford it, as it looks like your truck can handle it.


----------



## blazer2plower

I have a snoway and love it I am the 3rd owner of it. The other two did not take care of it. I put a lot time and money. 
To make it work as it should. Parts are not cheep. But I thank they hold better than other brands. Just my 2¢ 

I love my Z


----------



## Triple L

I've read lots of posts saying people thought their snoway was the bigges POS ever and I agree 100%... Their megablade lineup is the worst, from the mount to the hookup and 5 plugs to plug it all in are you serious, boss and everyone else can do it with 2... Snoway most defentially DOES NOT stand behind their product... After selling my revolution and buying a boss I've never looked back... There are soo many better blades out there...


----------



## basher

Triple L;1437737 said:


> Their megablade lineup is the worst, from the mount to the hookup and 5 plugs to plug it all in are you serious, boss and everyone else can do it with 2.


I wondered how long it woulds take for you to show up and start spouting mis-information. LLL here is very proud that he personally (ask him he'll tell you) drove Snoway from the forum.

Funny my Snoways only have 2 headlights an power plug, that only adds up to three same as many newer DD products. I like the fact that they are a repairable plugs instead of the molded rubber plugs that rot internally. I'll take three plugs (two headlight and one power) and no iso modules or relays/switches to fail any day.


----------



## Triple L

Funny how out of all the other bashing you choose to quote my post.... Your a funny guy

What if your not running a wireless controller?

Why hasnt snoway came back after 3 years... Dont be blaming me for anything!


----------



## lawn king

Triple L;1437737 said:


> I've read lots of posts saying people thought their snoway was the bigges POS ever and I agree 100%... Their megablade lineup is the worst, from the mount to the hookup and 5 plugs to plug it all in are you serious, boss and everyone else can do it with 2... Snoway most defentially DOES NOT stand behind their product... After selling my revolution and buying a boss I've never looked back... There are soo many better blades out there...


You should really seek professional help for your anger issues, god god man, move on would you!


----------



## Triple L

lawn king;1437774 said:


> You should really seek professional help for your anger issues, god god man, move on would you!


Buddy asked for peoples opinion.... I gave him mine... Maybe you and basher are the ones with anger issues against me... I posted my opinion and now you guys quoting the crap out of it and turning it into a great big thing again you 2 are the ones who ruin everything ever thought of that?

How come nobody chirps out theguynextdoor when he says Noway makes the biggest POS?????


----------



## lawn king

You are the one that has made this a big thing, over and over and over again! We know you had a bad experience with snow way, we know you dont like them. Everyone in the milky way galaxy knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Move on man! I had a real bad experience with ford motor co, i lost a lot of time and money but that does not make every ford a $hitbox!


----------



## Triple L

If you guys would have just left my post alone it would be just like everyone elses who said they had a bad experience with snoway... So how come they can say it but I cant? I didnt go quoting yours or anyone else who said Noway is the best and try to prove a point and prove your wrong that they arnt... Im sure everyone else who said they had a bad experience with Noway didnt have 10 of their blades either... You guys are the ones who need to let it go


----------



## basher

Triple L;1437773 said:


> What if your not running a wireless controller?
> !


Well then there are 4, but since the wireless out sells the wired by a large margin (we're right around 50 to 1 this season) it really a moot point. it is the customer's choice to have the fourth plug and it too is a hard repairable plug that shares a plug body with the headlights for easy interchangeably of repair parts.


----------



## basher

Triple L;1437777 said:


> How come nobody chirps out theguynextdoor when he says Noway makes the biggest POS?????


Because you're such a fantastic sales tool:salute: You have limited knowledge of one particular unit and a first year model run at that. So when you make inaccurate statements it just opens the door for correction.


----------



## Ctll

I have 4 snoway plows the oldest two on tenth seasons, one on 8th and on on 5th. ST90 and MT80 are ten years old and if you don't count cutting edges and fluid i have spent $77.38 on repair parts in ten years! 28V is on 8th season same thing if you don't count cutting edges and fluid I have spent $53.18 on parts total. I now have a Mega V with scoop wings and I have spent $0.00 in it excluding edges and fluid. (yes it had a bunch of warranty/upgrade work done but it did not cost me anything.) Has worked flawlessly for last three seasons. I will continue to buy snoway for my fleet until this pattern changes for me. I try really hard to not beat on my equipment and if I see one of my guys beating on or abusing something they know that they will ride a shovel for next three storms. Doesn't take long for them to learn to be careful. Slow and working is always better than fast and broke.


----------



## Plowtoy

Ive got an older HTD? snoway with the clear mold board and 3pt style hook up and I love it. Its the second one I owned and has not left me stranded. One thing i really like about it is NO LIGHT BAR. And the under carriage is almost completely concealed when the plow is off. By far out of all the plows Ive been through, snoway is my favorite, boss is a close second though. Ive owned western, Meyer, and a blizzard plows before and I like snoway over all of those.


----------



## blazer2plower

I will get another one. Looking at a 29R with power wings. I love my 24D no problems for two years. My boss has a boss V blade. 
And it has broken down a few times. 

I love my Z


----------



## basher

blazer2plower;1438096 said:


> I will get another one*. Looking at a 29R* with power wings.


That is a kick A$$ blade, get the EZ fit deflector. Well worth it.


----------



## blazer2plower

Will do my mower Rep had one and I fell in love with it. And I like the wireless remote is kick a$$ I seen one for 4500 all I need is the truck to go with it and I'm. Going for it

I love my Z


----------



## basher

blazer2plower;1438163 said:


> Will do my mower Rep had one and I fell in love with it. And I like the wireless remote is kick a$$ I seen one for 4500 all I need is the truck to go with it and I'm. Going for it
> 
> I love my Z


That is a great price.


----------



## blazer2plower

If I was able I would try to win one but I can't. Pase is are Wright distributor. I'm looking at a truck on Saturday 1800$ needs a little 
Tlc and then the plow in a week or two

I love my Z


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Have a 1st gen Mega V. Third season and the cutting edge is now worn 80%. Other than stupid things in the start the blade has been very good. Stick to the hard wired controlers and insist in dioelectric grease in all the connecters.

Chad, your opinions of Snoway might be different if you didn't get the Revo. I admit these blades were as bad as it could get and SW could of handled things different. But I think it is time to move on. I lost 4 6.5 GMC diesels engines in a row in the early 2000's and never bought another Chevy since. Sure the DMAX came along but it was too late for me. 

As for DP for those who do not see any benifit must never have to back plow ....


----------



## JD Dave

This is why Snoway should come back as a forum sponsor as if it's that good the happy Snoway owners will moderate the forum just like they did here.


----------



## basher

JD Dave;1438301 said:


> This is why Snoway should come back as a forum sponsor as if it's that good the happy Snoway owners will moderate the forum just like they did here.


----------



## blazer2plower

Every time I talk to my Rep I tell him the same thing. Even when the snoway Rep was with him. Maybe one day they will. One day
Basher you should get some thing from snoway. For helping out all us snoway guys. What does your Rep say about them coming
back on here? 

I love my Z


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Speedshifter,
Not sure what 29 series you are looking at, straight or revolution, but I can tell you that if you should at least consider a Blizzard HD Straight Blade or 8600 Speedwing.

1) Blizzard plows weigh well within what your truck can handle
2) Isolation Module Lighting make for easy installation and is easy on truck electrical (also, there is no switch for plow and truck lights, it does it automatically)
3) Very SIMPLE and intuitive controls with a very small wire control wire to run into the cab (usually no drilling/cutting req'd)
4) Factory Direct Dealers ... Enough said ... and it looks like you have one less than 20 miles from you
5) PowerHitch2 is an easy to use hookup. It aligns the pins for you. The truckside mount can quickly be removed with no tools. There are only 2 electrical plugs.
6) Direct lift. no chain lift to bounce around.
7) Sheffield Financing is available for Blizzard plows.

I am not going to bad mouth Sno-way since they are also built right here in Wisconsin. They make a decent homeowner plow. The early plows were not commercial grade. It appears they build some plows heavier now. Whatever brand you choose, be sure you have a good dealer because it will most likely be your dealer who takes care of your problems, not the manufacturer.ussmileyflag


----------



## MHI Chris

I am late to the conversation, I got a 29r last year, and after what seemed like a very short amount of time the 3pc edge was warn out. I was a little discouraged after almost $ 300.00 to replace them. 
This year we have had only one snow, after 30 hours the second edge was gone. 
This is a load, does snoway know how to harden steel?

Anyone else have the edges made of butter?


----------



## basher

bliz&hinikerDLR;1438547 said:


> 1) Blizzard plows weigh well within what your truck can handle
> 
> But heaveier then the Snoways
> 
> 2) Isolation Module Lighting make for easy installation and is easy on truck electrical (also, there is no switch for plow and truck lights, it does it automatically)
> 
> Snoway has no module to install or fail just plug in the plow and you have lights. No relays, iso-module or switches, no moving parts at all.
> 
> 3) Very SIMPLE and intuitive controls with a very small wire control wire to run into the cab (usually no drilling/cutting req'd)
> 
> compared to Snoway's easy to use wireless control with no wire to run to the cab or hook up.
> 
> 4) Factory Direct Dealers ... Enough said ... and it looks like you have one less than 20 miles from you
> 
> Good dealers are important.
> 
> 
> 5) PowerHitch2 is an easy to use hookup. It aligns the pins for you. The truckside mount can quickly be removed with no tools. There are only 2 electrical plugs.
> 
> 6) Direct lift. no chain lift to bounce around.
> 
> compared to Snoway's direct lift with Down Pressure
> 
> 
> 7) Sheffield Financing is available for Blizzard plows.
> 
> Both sheffield and TD yard card financing available for Snoway plows depending on your dealer.
> 
> Whatever brand you choose, be sure you have a good dealer because it will most likely be your dealer who takes care of your problems, not the manufacturer.ussmileyflag


That is important no matter what plow you buy. Regardless of if you buy a plow from a privately held single line manufacturer or a publicly traded mega corp offering three different plow brands the dealer is the key.


----------



## djagusch

MHI Chris;1447161 said:


> I am late to the conversation, I got a 29r last year, and after what seemed like a very short amount of time the 3pc edge was warn out. I was a little discouraged after almost $ 300.00 to replace them.
> This year we have had only one snow, after 30 hours the second edge was gone.
> This is a load, does snoway know how to harden steel?
> 
> Anyone else have the edges made of butter?


I would agree they wear fast. I have a Mega Way V plow bought new this fall. Been out 4 to 5 times maybe 40 hrs of blade on pavement (15"s of snow this season). 1.25 inches (on average) are already worn off.

To say DP wears the blade fast is a understatement. Not using that button as much anymore.

To compare wear my Snowdogg in 2 seasons (one 45" and one 83" season, total 128" of snow) wore 2 inches total.


----------



## icudoucme

I love my sno-way 29 series. It's 7 years old and has the stainless steel moldboard. I have the wired controller(older gray one). The hydraulics are faster then a western. The down pressure is awesome. 

Recently me and some of my buddies compared our scraping abilities with the following plows
Fisher X blade (SS) 8'
Western Poly 8'
Western Pro 8'
Meyers Poly 8'
Snoway 29 8' 

The snoway(without Down Pressure) and the fisher tied for first
Mind you the snoway weighs alot less then the x blade.

I use my plow for medium sized lots(small grocery stores, plazas, city parking lots) I love it. It has held up great. It gets abused. The only thing I'm not thrilled about it the full trip. They only made a trip edge plow for a year i think.. But if you are looking at other full trip plows go with the snoway. The lighter plow will save you some wear and tear on truck along with some gas. Good luck!


----------



## Nestech

*Snoway*

I am a Dealer in Southwestern Ontario. In Fact I was the selling dealer for Triple L's Revolution. After that "experience" I no longer handle the Snoway line. I fought all I could to get Chad a reasonable solution to his multiple problems. In the end I failed him as a dealer and was let go by the local Distributor.(in hindsight I probably let them know a little too much of what I thought about the revolution and was not "diplomatic" enough)
I now carry Western, Fisher and Boss Products. So far I have been treated much better by those companies. Boss seems to have the best reputation (at least in my area) for customer service and problem resolution. At lot does depend on YOUR local dealer support and the brands that they can stand behind. Snoway would be fine if Basher was your dealer! He knows the product and stands behind it 110%.... even if he knows there is better product on the market
Hop that this helps. Mark


----------



## Triple L

I was very surprised to see you post again Mark...

Thanks buddy, Your one of the best dealers around...

Funny thing is, I havent seen Nestech since last summer cause everything he sells now is good stuff and somehow just dosent break....


----------



## basher

Nestech;1447798 said:


> .... even if he knows there is better product on the market


That is a comment I do not appreciate. You put yourself on a pretty high pedestal to make a comment like that particularly has we have never had any type of communication. a set of rolling eyes doesn't make it less insulting at the least.


----------



## blazer2plower

Snoway is the only plow I will own. My plow. Is 14 years old still on it's first cutting edge. My implore has a boss V and it has broken
down on him a few times. My plow zero and he takes care of his plow. 

I love my Z


----------



## Nestech

basher;1448033 said:


> That is a comment I do not appreciate. You put yourself on a pretty high pedestal to make a comment like that particularly has we have never had any type of communication. a set of rolling eyes doesn't make it less insulting at the least.


High Pedestal??? Perhaps that is true, I try to be very good at what I do and if I can't be good at it,then I don't do it. 
I meant no disrespect to you in saying that may be better product. If you believe that Snoway is the best product you are entitled to that opinion. You are very good with the Snoway product and have helped a whole lot of people on this site.
Mark


----------



## Triple L

basher;1448033 said:


> That is a comment I do not appreciate. You put yourself on a pretty high pedestal to make a comment like that particularly has we have never had any type of communication. a set of rolling eyes doesn't make it less insulting at the least.


Whenever someone chirps Snoway in the least all you do is cry... Grow up! Not everyone will agree with them being the best, they even treat their dealers bad so quit claiming they're better then the all mighty...


----------



## djagusch

Triple L;1448227 said:


> Whenever someone chirps Snoway in the least all you do is cry... Grow up! Not everyone will agree with them being the best, they even treat their dealers bad so quit claiming they're better then the all mighty...


Every plow has it's issue's Triple L. Boss has weak A frames, DD has bad welds lately, also is it a 4/3 port, 2 or 3 plugs., Snowdogg had some lift ram issues, the list goes on. The thing is the Mfg's address the issues and we get better products. To say some brand is crap due to something happening 4 yrs ago is being pretty blind to how Mfg's keep on improving their products. The current product is improved, just like other mfg's keep trying to improve theirs.

Move on.


----------



## Triple L

Your forgetting the fact that snoway did nothing to improve or fix the problem...I agree everything has had a problem in the past no doubt, its how the mfg. Responds and fix's the problem is what counts... One of my good friends still has a revolution (I think he's ******** cause he kept the thing) and just last week he dumped $400 into it putting a new bigger lift cylinder on it... And he claims it did the trick... For Snoway to just forget about all their owners and to tell them and their selling and servicing dealers of many years to screw off I don't care what anyone says that's not right... And the fact that my friend is still fighting trying to get his to work right 4 years down the road and doing his own R&D to make it right and using the money out of his own pocket to fix someone elses screw up... Well I don't think anyone can ignore that point...


----------



## djagusch

Triple L;1448406 said:


> Your forgetting the fact that snoway did nothing to improve or fix the problem...I agree everything has had a problem in the past no doubt, its how the mfg. Responds and fix's the problem is what counts... One of my good friends still has a revolution (I think he's ******** cause he kept the thing) and just last week he dumped $400 into it putting a new bigger lift cylinder on it... And he claims it did the trick... For Snoway to just forget about all their owners and to tell them and their selling and servicing dealers of many years to screw off I don't care what anyone says that's not right... And the fact that my friend is still fighting trying to get his to work right 4 years down the road and doing his own R&D to make it right and using the money out of his own pocket to fix someone elses screw up... Well I don't think anyone can ignore that point...


Buddy works at a school district. They got a revo last year, no issues, happy with performance. I tried it on a weekend in their lot and if I had big lots that is what I would own. The problem was fixed.

For your buddy it sucks probably doesn't have dealer support due to your plow issue. I have seen a dealer move from a product because the communication broke down. In that case it was a unreasonable customer who was a decent customer but became very un reasonable on a 10k mower, didn't cut right. Dealer got furstrated because he could get it good but not perfect. He said many things he shouldn't have to the rep and mfg. Never patched stuff up because of being stuborn. Basically 2 ego's going at it and both were wrong.


----------



## basher

Triple L;1448406 said:


> Your forgetting the fact that snoway did nothing to improve or fix the problem.....


You are so wrong


----------



## Triple L

........ OK then


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito*



Triple L;1447866 said:


> I was very surprised to see you post again Mark...
> 
> Thanks buddy, Your one of the best dealers around...
> 
> Funny thing is, I havent seen Nestech since last summer cause everything he sells now is good stuff and somehow just dosent break....


DITO, Nes-tech is the place to get great products, great 24/7 service, great pricing, feel I am always treated fairly and he always puts his customers first.

This past Saturday morning he left his sons hockey game to come out repair my Boss pump motor on the side of the road. Told Mark it could wait until after the game and that family comes first.... Mark replied.... be right out, customers always come first.....

If Mark recommends a product to his customers, he stands behind 120%, I value his opinions 100% as he has never steered me wrong as I have grown my business the last 8 years.

I was at Nes-tech when Triple L has his Revo installed, I was impressed by the look and was very tempted to order one for myself.... Mark explained it was a new untested model and I should hold off a year..... darn glad I did...

Would I look at Sno-way plows again, not likely as the treatment of their customers with problems with the Revo here in Ontario really showed a lack of dedication to their customers
and dealers.

IMO, I will take a Boss any day, they know how to stand behind their products, customers and dealers... no wonder they are number one in sales of pick-up truck blades....


----------



## speedshifter

Hey guys,

thanks for all the advice. the most important features to me are the local dealer support and streamlined truck mount.

the closest sno-way dealer is 40 miles from me and i've heard bad things about them. i'm surrounded by boss and western dealers. i've decided i'm going to go with a blizzard 8600. its very similar to a western but no chain, power hitch 2, and its cheaper than a western. i also like the truck mount in comparison to the sno-way mount.

also if you read sno-way site, they say the dodge trucks can have bcm problems with the lighting wiring. if you leave the truck ignition key on and disconnect the lights, it sets a trouble code the body control module that possibly could disable the lighting circuits until the code is cleared.

i priced them all out and the sno-way is like $800-$1000 more than the blizzard. yeah i would have down pressure and a wireless controller, but id have an ugly truck mount bracket in the way all year round and no reliable dealer around.

i appreciate all the info and opinions. i'm really impressed with the support of this forum and look forward to being more active on here in seasons to come.


----------



## basher

speedshifter;1452919 said:


> also if you read sno-way site, they say the dodge trucks can have bcm problems with the lighting wiring. if you leave the truck ignition key on and disconnect the lights, it sets a trouble code the body control module that possibly could disable the lighting circuits until the code is cleared.


Never seen that, it will turn on the lamps out indicator on the dash if the lights are on while changing but I've never seen it effect anything else and the code goes away very quickly.


----------



## icudoucme

speedshifter;1452919 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thanks for all the advice. the most important features to me are the local dealer support and streamlined truck mount.
> 
> the closest sno-way dealer is 40 miles from me and i've heard bad things about them. i'm surrounded by boss and western dealers. i've decided i'm going to go with a blizzard 8600. its very similar to a western but no chain, power hitch 2, and its cheaper than a western. i also like the truck mount in comparison to the sno-way mount.
> 
> also if you read sno-way site, they say the dodge trucks can have bcm problems with the lighting wiring. if you leave the truck ignition key on and disconnect the lights, it sets a trouble code the body control module that possibly could disable the lighting circuits until the code is cleared.
> 
> i priced them all out and the sno-way is like $800-$1000 more than the blizzard. yeah i would have down pressure and a wireless controller, but id have an ugly truck mount bracket in the way all year round and no reliable dealer around.
> 
> i appreciate all the info and opinions. i'm really impressed with the support of this forum and look forward to being more active on here in seasons to come.


sounds like you did a great job researching everything  Here is to making lots of payuppayup Congrats on your new purchase! make sure to post pics!


----------



## basher

icudoucme;1453191 said:


> sounds like you did a great job researching everything  Here is to making lots of payup Congrats on your new purchase! make sure to post pics!


ditto


----------



## plowman1984

If you come in the Chicagoland area, you are going to see mostly westerns here, I barely see any boss blades.


----------



## MHI Chris

I got a 29r last year because of a long list of positive features. However after just over one year I am on my third set of wear edges. ( $300.00 a set ). I do not know why Sno Way will not make them with hard steel. If they think they are going to make money on parts rather than quality; You can bet the next time I buy a plow it will NOT be a Sno Way.

I have had Fisher and Western and still have two Curtis blades, I gave Sno Way a chance...Last Chance.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Definately admire your brand loyalty Basher.
I think the problem that Speedshifter is referring to is going to become more frequent. In their efforts to make everything lighter and more fuel efficient and also as a result of the increase in technology (modules/computer like systems) in vehicles, automakers have made vehicles much less tolerant of electrical system add-on's like snowplows. Just look at the 2012 F-150. It is not even recommended to put a plow on it.
DD has chosen to use the iso-module system to seperate their system from the vehicles. It may not be the best system but it is quite cost effective. The modules are moderately priced at around $150 so replacing them won't be too big of a deal as long as their service life is 6 or more years. So far I have only had one unit go bad (warranty). In turn we have replaced hundreds or maybe thousands of relays over the years. I expect other brands will at some point have to move to other options besides relays.
Speed ... enjoy your new plow.


----------



## basher

bliz&hinikerDLR;1458213 said:


> Just look at the 2012 F-150. It is not even recommended to put a plow on it..


However the issue is sacrificial draws which the iso-module has. Only the EIS system lacks those sacrificial draw which is the issue with the 2012 F150.


----------



## John Peffer

I have a Snoway 29 series stainless used on a GMC Sierra 1500. Granted it was just used on private drive and a few neighbors (not commercically) drives but very satisfied. Quick to put on and take off with absolutely no problems since put on new in Dec of 2009. Its still like new. Recently purchased a different truck so looking to sell it.


----------



## basher

bliz&hinikerDLR;1458213 said:


> Definately admire your brand loyalty Basher.
> I think the problem that Speedshifter is referring to is going to become more frequent. In their efforts to make everything lighter and more fuel efficient and also as a result of the increase in technology (modules/computer like systems) in vehicles, automakers have made vehicles much less tolerant of electrical system add-on's like snowplows. Just look at the 2012 F-150. It is not even recommended to put a plow on it.
> 
> But I know of a number that are running snoways with no ill effect.
> 
> I expect other brands will at some point have to move to other options besides relays.
> Speed ... enjoy your new plow.


So where do relays come into play on a Snoway?? There are no relays, iso modules, changeover modules, switchs, etc on a EIS headlight system there are just a couple plugs.


----------



## djagusch

basher;1664487 said:


> So where do relays come into play on a Snoway?? There are no relays, iso modules, changeover modules, switchs, etc on a EIS headlight system there are just a couple plugs.


Snoway just has a black box that wireless controls all plow functions. Rather have a replacable relay then a black non repairable box.


----------



## EWSplow

I know nothing about snow way plows, but I just bought a small truck to plow where I can't get into with my F250.
I found two Sno Way plows locally. One is a series 22, the other a predator. I presume the predator is a non commercial plow? Which would you recommend? Keep in mind this will only be used on a couple of tight lots & some sidewalks. The 22 is only priced $100 more then the predator, but the predator is newer.


----------



## basher

djagusch;1664587 said:


> Snoway just has a black box that wireless controls all plow functions. Rather have a replacable relay then a black non repairable box.


The receiver controls all HYDRAULIC functions. It has nothnig to do with the lighting. Here is a link so you can what you're talking about.

http://snoway.com/innovations.cfm?id=13

http://snoway.com/cm/pdfs/service/Updates/97100829Y.pdf Page 58


----------



## basher

EWSplow;1767761 said:


> . The 22 is only priced $100 more then the predator, but the predator is newer.


Can you Email me some info about them, hopefully pictures, I could maybe help you out. Snowtech @ basherandson.com

I see lots of these miss-identified.


----------



## EWSplow

basher;1767960 said:


> Can you Email me some info about them, hopefully pictures, I could maybe help you out. Snowtech @ basherandson.com
> 
> I see lots of these miss-identified.


Sure. Doing a little drift clean up today. I'll send them when I'm back in the office. 
It seems the predator is a series 18. It's 6' 8".


----------



## basher

EWSplow;1767963 said:


> Sure. Doing a little drift clean up today. I'll send them when I'm back in the office.
> It seems the predator is a series 18. It's 6' 8".


18 series is older than the 22 series.


----------



## bosman

basher;1767972 said:


> 18 series is older than the 22 series.


Way off topic, but thanks for the swing frame you sent to me. Btw, it was the first major part that needed replaced in 7 years. It was nice to talk to you in person. Thanks for all your support on snoway products, wish I lived closer so I could buy my next snoway from you. I'll be purchasing a 29r next season.


----------



## pkav32

Basher,
I had a Boss sport duty plow on a 04 F-150. Truck just was totaled by an old lady. Now I have a 2013 f-150 super crew limited w/ ecoboost. Was shocked when I talked to my local Boss dealer. Now I have a Boss blade sitting in the back field. 
My question is does the 26 26r fit my truck? I tried to decipher the model notes but gave up. I am at the point where I might just go with a 60" snowblower for me John Deere. Not ideal but this has become more than frustrating!


----------



## JustJeff

EWSplow;1767761 said:


> I know nothing about snow way plows, but I just bought a small truck to plow where I can't get into with my F250.
> I found two Sno Way plows locally. One is a series 22, the other a predator. I presume the predator is a non commercial plow? Which would you recommend? Keep in mind this will only be used on a couple of tight lots & some sidewalks. The 22 is only priced $100 more then the predator, but the predator is newer.


So let me get this straight. You're going to plow sidewalks with a truck mounted plow?


----------



## basher

pkav32;1770207 said:


> Basher,
> I have a 2013 f-150 super crew limited w/ ecoboost.
> My question is does the 26 26r fit my truck?


Yes, the 26 is a approved fit. They both fit it's a Federal regulations thing for the 26R


----------



## pkav32

Thanks. Does the Snoway plow void the warranty from Ford? I have read some comments saying good luck getting warranty work if I was to put a plow on the ecoboost. I just do my driveway (1/2 mile long) with my truck. I have sold my company so this is now my only truck. The snowblower option was just an answer if I was unable to put the Snoway on it.


----------

